# Hymer B584 (advice please)



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi

We have just bought a 1998 LHD Hymer B584 and are looking for a bit of advice.
It comes with an Elektroblock EBL 104-3 charger. Does any know if this charger charges both the living area and starter (vehicle) battery?

Although a bit early there is mention of a frost safety valve which will dump the contents of the boiler if the temperature drops below 8c if the heating system is not on. At certain times we will use a fan heater instead. Does anyone know if the frost safety valve can be over-ridden?

Many thanks


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

1. I am pretty certain it does not charge both so you may need to fit a battery master. Contact Peter Hambilton at Preston for a definitive answer.

2. If your fan heater works there should be no problem with the frost protection valve. Sound silly and is probably unwise but you can always disable it with the judicious use of a clothes peg.

Ian


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi Bid


you can override the dump valve with a clothes peg over the red button

joe


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

It will charge the vehicle battery with a small current of up to 2A.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

[It will charge the vehicle battery with a small current of up to 2A.]

Is this via a fuse?
Do you know the location & fuse number?
All my details are in german. B574 2002 LHD


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I emailed Schaudt at [email protected]

regarding my Electroblok (model 4-105) and he very kindly sent me an English instruction / wiring diagram.

It does charge both batteries.


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to say in my post

The difference between the EBL 104 and 4-105 is the latter has a stronger charger inside and it is possible to charge Gel-batteries as well.

It will trickle charge the starter battery at 2amps.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Borisd0 said:


> [It will charge the vehicle battery with a small current of up to 2A.]
> 
> Is this via a fuse?
> Do you know the location & fuse number?
> All my details are in german. B574 2002 LHD


Don't know, I got the info off a spec sheet. But the circuit diagram should tell you.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Bobfiggis said:


> Sorry, forgot to say in my post
> 
> The difference between the EBL 104 and 4-105 is the latter has a stronger charger inside and it is possible to charge Gel-batteries as well.
> 
> It will trickle charge the starter battery at 2amps.


Hi and thanks Bobfiggis for the information. I have sent off an email and am keeping my fingers crossed.

In the meantime can you help me a little bit more? How do I know that my charger is charging both batteries. Is there an easy way of finding out?. Any information would be helpful.

Bid


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

bid said:


> Bobfiggis said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, forgot to say in my post
> ...


If you have a voltmeter, just measure the voltage over the batteries. A fully charged battery (after a period of rest) won't have more than 13V.

When you switch the charger on (connect to mains) this should go up to 14.4V. Stay at that for a period of time and then drop to around 13.7V. These voltages might be a bit lower for the vehicle battery, not sure, but will still be well abotve 13V so you can seen whether it is actually being charged.

Pieter


----------

